# I didn't know you can do that



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Plumbing is getting simpler

Forget about the sharkbite hook up your hwt like this

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Plumbing is getting simpler
> 
> Forget about the sharkbite hook up your hwt like this
> 
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


Thats professional. The rubber hose is for the thermal expansion. :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

AWWGH said:


> Thats professional. The rubber hose is for the thermal expansion. :laughing:


Must something new in the code.... you don't even need a shut off on the cold ....


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

:laughing: atleast they used SOME copper. They could have atleast used a braided wm hose though.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

OMG, it never ends does it..:laughing: What was the problem there besides that gem?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

cityplumbing said:


> OMG, it never ends does it..:laughing: What was the problem there besides that gem?


We are installing the fire protection system in this building.... and when I stepped into the mechanical room that caught my eye

that hose on the hot side goes through the floor above and I have no idea where it is going....

I will bring it to their attention after we completed our scope of work


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

I thought I've seen it all


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow, they probably have hose to hose couplings. At least it wasn't a green garden hose..:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

At least they used a sill cock with a red handle.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> At least they used a sill cock with a red handle.


Looks like it was soldered also.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

cityplumbing said:


> Looks like it was soldered also.


Using a half role of solder :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Using a half role of solder :laughing:
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


I would categorize this hack as class 2..


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

cityplumbing said:


> Looks like it was soldered also.


 I saw that too. Considering solder prices these days, I wonder what that one joint cost.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

look @ the t+p pipe on the heater in the background , junk junk junk


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

guys this is my first time on this site and wow that is very funny.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

It will fail in time, and most likely you'll get your chance to make a repair. 

A hose is to expensive. Two fittings, two crimp rings, and a 500' roll of pex has unlimited potential. :thumbup: Up, down, back around, just keep running, and no joints. That is the way I plum.


----------



## WHTEVO (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow!

Aaron


----------



## Cotton06 (Jul 9, 2011)

looks like a home inspectors repair.


----------

